# Blizzard Enigma!?!?



## pebbles90 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey,

I have a female Blizzard enigma on the way and I was wondering what morphs I'd get if I bred her with:

A hypo
A super hypo
A mack snow
A mack snow hypo (snow ghost?!?)

I can't seem to find any information anywhere on this and I'm not sure I trust the morph calculators entirely!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*Best you can expect.*

[1C]Blizzard enigma X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Enigma HET Blizzard.
[1C]Hypo HET Blizzard.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Blizzard.

==========

*Best you can expect.*

[1C]Blizzard enigma X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Enigma HET Blizzard.
[1C]Hypo HET Blizzard.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Blizzard.

A percent of hypo types will likely mature into Super.

==========

*Best you can expect.*

[1C]Blizzard enigma X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Enigma HET Blizzard.
Snow HET Blizzard/SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow enigma HET Blizzard/SPLIT Super snow.

==========

*Best you can expect.*

[1C]Blizzard enigma X [1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Hypo HET Blizzard.
[1C]Enigma HET Blizzard.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Blizzard.
Snow HET Blizzard/SPLIT Super snow.
Snow hypo HET Blizzard/SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow enigma HET Blizzard/SPLIT Super snow.
[1CH,1CE]Snow hypo enigma HET Blizzard/SPLIT Super snow.


----------



## pebbles90 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you! I managed to get all the others except all the possibilities that could result from a Blizzard Enigma x Mack Snow Hypo so that was incredibly helpful! 

If it's not too much to ask, do you know what causes the high lavender in a leopard gecko? Is it a genetic mutation or a recessive gene? My Super Hypo has two splodges of high lavender on him so can I expect this to come out in some of the hatchlings if I breed him?

Thank you again!


----------

